# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Cortar fotos em Photoshop

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Levantou-se a questão do recorte das fotos m Photoshop, de como deixar as fotos todas com o mesmo tamanho.

Vou tentar explicar como o faço, aproveitando ao máximo a qualidade das fotos.

A dimensão que vou utilizar no recorte é de 800 px X 533 px

1º Abrir a foto original



2º Ir a opção Style e definir a dimensão da foto que queremos



3º Selecionar a área que pretendemos cortar



4º Fazer o "Crop" da zona selecionada



5º Visualizar a foto no tamanho real com que foi cortada (Actual pixels)



6º Fazer o "Save for Web" da foto



7º Observar o tamanho e Kb da foto



8º Salvar e dar um nome a foto  :SbOk3:

----------

